# POW's wife thought he was dead and remarried



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

I should have written "she remarried".

Found this sentence in a book about the US Marines in Korea. One cannot help but be curious as to what happened to Captain Martelli and his (ex)wife.

Must have happened in all wars.


----------

